

Implementing A Suggest-A-Friend Feature - jfarmer
http://20bits.com/2008/05/27/implementing-a-suggest-a-friend-feature/

======
jfarmer
This was inspired by a Nature article, but I decided to focus on the space
more generally.

For those who want to read the Nature article, here it is:
<http://20bits.com/downloads/nature06830.pdf>

It's pretty thick, so let me know if you have any questions.

